
Covid-19 vaccine must protect 50% of people for approval, FDA says - elsewhen
https://arstechnica.com/science/2020/07/covid-19-vaccine-must-protect-50-of-people-for-approval-fda-says/
======
bitdotdash
Seems like an awfully low bar, but I suppose we can go for progressive
enhancement, so long as it's also safe.

~~~
sp332
It's not spreading that fast right now.
[https://covid19-projections.com/infections-
tracker/](https://covid19-projections.com/infections-tracker/) Cutting the
average rate by half means we can roll back a bunch of restrictions and still
be below 1.

------
JMTQp8lwXL
Interesting as Fauci has said he'd "settle" for 70-75%. This seems too low.

